# Can I Be a Soppy Old Cow for a Minute?



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

As many of you know - I tried to commit suicide in March 2006 - I was at absolute rock bottom, ill beyond belief - up to my eyeballs in booze and a total wreck. This evening I saw my little girl Sophie making her Brownie Promise - sounds like not very much - but I suddenly caught my breath - what if I had managed to carry out that desperate plan - little joyful landmarks - so many of them - I'd never have lived to see. I don't know why a little ceremony in a grotty little scout-hut on a sprawling council estate in South Manchester brought all this back so vividly - but I suppose what I'm saying - for anyone feeling at the end of your rope - please, please, please hang in there - life really and truly does get wonderful again!!! There is always hope - I really mean that.Sue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Of course you can be a soppy old cow, if you want; but I don't see that here. I see someone who fell into a hole and found a way to climb out. It could happen to anyone. God bless you, Sue.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks hunSue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Ditto Mark and thank you Sue for your courage and candor to post this with such an important message!It's an inspiration to all of us!Cherrie xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Well as Marko said - could happen to anyone - I suppose it was just one of those "thank god I never did THAT moments".So thank you Cherrie.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry - was going to post a lovely piccie of her making her promise - but well I haven't had the authority to use what is essentially Brownie postings - and its a sad old world innit.Sue


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I LUV YOU, SUE, MY FRIEND AND I'M GLAD YOU DIDN'T ACT ON YOUR PLAN ALSO. I'D HAVE MISSED OUT ON A GREAT ONLINE FRIEND!!! HUGS!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks hun - ditto!!!!!Sue xxxxxWhen's your lovely daughter heading home then???


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh Sue, nothing sappy about being a proud Mum! It's mostly my kids and the moments with them that I'd miss that keep me going from day to day. And this is a good post to keep on hand for those moments when it really does seem like it's all too much. Too often when we're in the dark we forget the things that are most important to us. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

My absolute pleasure darl. Hows you Screamer??? Are your kiddies on their hollies - mind, I suppose its winter with you isn't it??? Its lovely and sunny here NOT!!!!!Sue xxxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

SueV said:


> My absolute pleasure darl. Hows you Screamer??? Are your kiddies on their hollies - mind, I suppose its winter with you isn't it??? Its lovely and sunny here NOT!!!!!Sue xxxx


Tee hee, this is how it looked today







but no, the kiddies just went back to school this week (mind you..I think I get more relaxation time in the hollies when I'm not running back and forth to the school 3 times a day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Great piccie Screams - oh we are in the thick of the hollies - but off to Greece a week Sunday - Can't WAIT!!!Sue xxx


----------

